# Dish Joey code 1003



## Dishtricker (Jun 27, 2015)

Got a dish Joey and I'm wondering how to enable the features that are blocked out giving the error code 1003 this is not an active feature. USB external hard drive: error, yellow button twice: error. How do I enable these features without calling customer support? And also what menu or feature is linked to when I press the yellow button twice and is there a secret menu in the Joey to access hidden features? How do I access that secret menu?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

What you expect in that secret menu? What you want achieve?


----------



## Mike.H_DISHNetwork (Feb 1, 2011)

Dishtricker said:


> Got a dish Joey and I'm wondering how to enable the features that are blocked out giving the error code 1003 this is not an active feature. USB external hard drive: error, yellow button twice: error. How do I enable these features without calling customer support? And also what menu or feature is linked to when I press the yellow button twice and is there a secret menu in the Joey to access hidden features? How do I access that secret menu?
> 
> Is the EHD connected to the Hopper or Joey? Is there anything connected to the Joey besides the connections going to the TV and wall?
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## thomasjk (Jan 10, 2006)

Dishtricker said:


> Got a dish Joey and I'm wondering how to enable the features that are blocked out giving the error code 1003 this is not an active feature. USB external hard drive: error, yellow button twice: error. How do I enable these features without calling customer support? And also what menu or feature is linked to when I press the yellow button twice and is there a secret menu in the Joey to access hidden features? How do I access that secret menu?


You can't connect a EHD to the Joey, Hopper only.


----------

